

Ask HN: Uncov articles being moderated on Hacker News? - twampss

I submitted an Uncov article about an hour ago and it has 3 points, 1 comment so far as of this post.<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=338138<p>However, I do not see it anywhere in the top 300.  I can only see it under the "Newest" link.  What's going on?  Is this submission being moderated?  I believe it has enough points and age to be considered in the top 300.<p>I'd hate to think that Hacker News is unfairly moderating Uncov articles because things may have hit a little too close to home...
======
pg
The number of points an article needs to get onto the frontpage is not
constant. It varies depending on the age of the account that submitted it, and
the age, ip addresses, and previous upvotes of the upvotes on it. Comments
have no effect.

~~~
twampss
Thanks for the clarification PG. And yes, I thought he was serious!

------
qhoxie
Yes it is being moderated. I suspect if there is any substance it will be
pushed through before too long.

/joke - Sorry for the confusion

~~~
twampss
Thanks qhoxie. Is this what HN does to all articles? Or just because it's from
Uncov.com?

Edited: inb4 /joke

~~~
qhoxie
Apologies for the confusion. HN is as democratic a news site as you will find,
so no worries!

